# Gorgeous iPod Mini FM receiver! :D



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

at first i thought it was an iTrip Mini with an LCD screen on it!  

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/ar...pecial-dlo-mini-fm-fm-radio-headphone-amplif/


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Finally a FM receiver, not transmitter!
If this thing works as good as it looks, it'll finally shut up people (like me) who've been crying for an FM tuner in future generation iPods.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

that device looks sexy

i want a device that can receive airtunes too!


----------

